# DIY aquarium background



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Any ideas on what kind of background this is?
Picture of the Aquarium is by Oliver Knott


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

A blue painted back is what it looks like to me


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

look like Black light inthe back for me


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah it looks like there is a light in the back and the paper may or may not be bent a bit.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks to me to be a light blue background that's fluorescing under the aquarium's fluorescent illumination.

You might print this off and go down to your local paint store and see what you can come up with it. (I would approach the _local_ paint store, not home depot - you want the crusty old guy that's made a career out of matching paint colors with his eyes!)


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think black light and maybe a light / neon blue or bright white behind the light


----------



## Asphenaz (Oct 7, 2009)

It looks to be a painted light blue background, I agree with the advice to seek an old crusty paint guy and ask his advice.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Daniil

The background is the same color as the blue background sold at the LFS. My store sells the smaller size for 2.49 a foot.


----------

